# Storing Shells



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I am wondering if I can store my shotgun shells in the garage or should I find a place for them in the house?
I would like to lock them in a cabinet in the garage for convenience.
I have my guns in a safe in the house so the kids cant get to them.
Would the temperature in the garage in the winter not be good for them?


----------



## don (Sep 6, 2006)

you have be able keep humity out of box you keep them in

i dont think the weather would hurt them cuase i have used my shells in 20 below

i just know the damp would efect the powder

like getting them wet in bottom of boat some times they dont go off after that


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

If you store them in air tight ammo cans, you shouldn't have a problem. That being said, mine are always brought in, just in case that ammo can has a bad seal.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

The best advise I can give you is to keep your ammo in a cool dry place. This is for months on end.

Bob A.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I agree with all the answers. But, my thoughts go back to before there was ac or central air; how did the powder and primers do then?


----------



## flytier231 (Nov 1, 2005)

I think the biggest key is keeping them dry, and cool, as possible. Don't know how they did it way down south in the old days! Here in Wisc., shells have lasted for years in my fairly dry basement......which begs the question, "Why ARE those shells around for so long anyway!??"


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I would and do store them in the garage. If you are concerned about moisture I'd get a couple large packs of dessicant like are used to keep moisture out of gunsafes. These can be had at any shop that sells gun safes and are reletively cheap, around $20.


----------

